# Worksop Manor House



## UrbanExplore (Mar 7, 2015)

Hello everyone and welcome to my first post; Worksop manor house! Worksop Manor is a Grade I listed 18th-century country house in Worksop, Nottinghamshire. It stands in one of the four contiguous estates in the Dukeries area of Nottinghamshire. 

The building is constructed in 2 and 3 storeys of ashlar with hipped slate roofs. The house forms a quadrangle approximately 25 bays wide by 14 bays deep. 

Unfortunately I couldn't get inside or even very close for that matter . 

I made my way over the public fieldy and as soon as i entered private land the farmer was on to me, he followed me back across the field and tried to hide behind a tree until i was gone (see images).

Enjoy looking at the magnificent work building so few people are aware exists.

Dean 
(urban Explore)


----------



## UrbanExplore (Mar 7, 2015)

UrbanExplore said:


> Hello everyone and welcome to my first post; Worksop manor house! Worksop Manor is a Grade I listed 18th-century country house in Worksop, Nottinghamshire. It stands in one of the four contiguous estates in the Dukeries area of Nottinghamshire.
> 
> The building is constructed in 2 and 3 storeys of ashlar with hipped slate roofs. The house forms a quadrangle approximately 25 bays wide by 14 bays deep.
> 
> ...



Anyone know how to attach pictures??!!


----------



## krela (Mar 7, 2015)

Read this... 

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009#.VPtBu5seJSA


----------



## UrbanExplore (Mar 8, 2015)




----------

